# Barium Enema on July 1st



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Guy's , haven't posted in afew months but I needed to come vent my consirn's after my stool kit card came back positive for microscopic blood on 2 of the test cards.Doctor is sending me in to the hospital for a barium enema to look for Polyp's , or what ever else may cause microscopic blood to show up in stool.I am abit worried. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Glenda. Please try no to worry. I am the Queen of worry and looking back on this test, next time (I hope never again though) I won't worry. While admittedly not a comfortable test, it's over quite quickly. As everybody always says, the prep is the worst. Best wishes and keep us posted on the results.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Thankyou for the thoughtfull reply.I am not worried about the prep , as I know what to expect with being on the potty for hours on end.It's the Results of the Barium Enema I am SCARED to see.Why would my stool card kit come back showing 2 out of 3 cards as having microscope blood in it ?I either Have Polyp's (god forbid) , or I have a tumor , (because I have Neurofibromatosis).Please Pray what ever the outcome > I don't have cancer. My brother died at age 29 of Cancer>Hodgekins disease.Needless to say > I am stressed out to the Max.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My B.E. test came back NEGATIVE.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

That's good news Glenda, thanks for keeping us updated. I'm still waiting to hear when my barium enema will be - doctor thinks about another 3 months!! I've just had a sigmoidoscopy and had a polyp removed - just hope there is nothing else in the rest of my colon.....


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Best wishes to you when you have your test.Please let us know the results.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Glanda. I'm sooo glad it came back negative. What is the dr. going to do now though?


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Above should read Glenda, sorry!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

That's OK soft , I spell my name wrong sometimes too.I am not sure what the doctor has planned next. I see him next week. Then we go from there I guess.


----------

